# Mi hijo (11 años) ha ido de excursión con la escuela a unas pruebas deportivas y han vuelto todos con esta camiseta puesta



## VOXero (2 Jun 2022)

IMG20220602174651-min


Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Ganas de prender fuego a todo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (2 Jun 2022)

Puedes empezar por prenderle fuego a la camiseta delante de tu hijo


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> *Mi hijo (11 años) ha ido de excursión con la escuela a unas pruebas deportivas y han vuelto todos con esta camiseta puesta*



¿Y con qué permiso?


----------



## octopodiforme (2 Jun 2022)

La educación empieza en casa. Algo ha fallado cuando tu hijo se ha avenido a ponerse eso.


----------



## tonimadrid (2 Jun 2022)

Hasta "machismo" y "Asturias" he leído. La Andalucía del Norte, llena de langostos, paguitas, mamandurrias y prejubilados de oro


----------



## Guepardo (2 Jun 2022)

Que temprano empieza el lavado de cerebro


----------



## patroclus (2 Jun 2022)

Lo próximo hacerlo maricón, les cogeran profesoras feminazis y profesores homosexuales y les explicaran lo bueno de comer pollas y que le enculen.


----------



## Le Truhan (2 Jun 2022)

Asturias es una region destruida por el socialismo, no le veo arreglo.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jun 2022)

Siéntate con tu hijo y explicale que el feminismo es un lavado de cerebro que busca manipularle para convertirle en un ciudadano de segunda a base de victimismo.

De paso le dices que se aleje siempre de las personas que van de víctimas.


----------



## Tronald Drump (2 Jun 2022)

Límpiate el culo con ese trapo misándrico.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jun 2022)

No veis el mensaje subliminal, son todos hijos del butanero


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (2 Jun 2022)

Recuerdo estando de vacaciones en mi pueblo, venian a darnos una cutremochila de la violencia del genaro, les dije que no me trajeran esa basura ideologica del genaro que la prendia fuego. 
Asi esta el tema.


----------



## VOXero (2 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Puedes empezar por prenderle fuego a la camiseta delante de tu hijo





octopodiforme dijo:


> La educación empieza en casa. Algo ha fallado cuando tu hijo se ha avenido a ponerse eso.



La camiseta acabo aquí y fue el quién lo hizo nada más llegar a casa y eso que les dijeron que la guardasen para llevar al viaje de estudios, al que me parece que ya no va a ir 









IMG20220602174704 — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Giordano Bruno (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



Hay que contraeducar en casa....aunque se llegue cansado del trabajo...donde sea mientras se cena,viendo el fútbol (si obliga le a ver futbol joder y decir tacos) apúntate a boxeo que se mueve en un ambiente heterosexual sano...OJO no acabe siendo un mangina aliade o un marica


----------



## bushiburbujito (2 Jun 2022)

Aprovecha para enseñarle que lo que da el estado no es gratis. Enséñale lo que se quedan con cada compra, luz,…


----------



## Hans_Asperger (2 Jun 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Recuerdo estando de vacaciones en mi pueblo, venian a darnos una cutremochila de la violencia del genaro, les dije que no me trajeran esa basura ideologica del genaro que la prendia fuego.
> Asi esta el tema.



¿¿¿ También en Asturias ??? Saludos.


----------



## elCañonero (2 Jun 2022)

Mejor.
toda una generación de hombres cuck = más chorteens pa nosotros pa cuando cumplan los 18


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (2 Jun 2022)

No en un pueblo de la C


Hans_Asperger dijo:


> ¿¿¿ También en Asturias ??? Saludos.



No, en un pueblo de la Castilla profunda, donde gobierna el Partido Patetico.


----------



## Killuminatis (2 Jun 2022)

No jodas hombre, con las burradas que se ven por ahí esa camiseta es bastante normal.
Por supuesto que No al Machismo.
Otra cosa muy distinta es fomentar el feminazismo.
Y esa camiseta no lo hace.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (2 Jun 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Asturias es una region destruida por el socialismo, no le veo arreglo.



Soy asturiano de "ocho apellidos asturianos" (varios de ellos autóctonos como "Cienfuegos" o "Arango"), y -desgraciadamente- no puedo si no darle la razón... El Cáncer Socialista ha fagocitado Asturias, "ye lo que hai".


----------



## MAESE PELMA (2 Jun 2022)

no al machismo

porque si no eres de ellos eres "sí al machismo"

así polarizan para conseguir sueldazos todos los meses


----------



## ferrys (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



Repita conmigo, nunca llevar a los hijos a un colegio público.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (2 Jun 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> No jodas hombre, con las burradas que se ven por ahí esa camiseta es bastante normal.
> Por supuesto que No al Machismo.
> Otra cosa muy distinta es fomentar el feminazismo.
> Y esa camiseta no lo hace.



¿cómo va a ser normal? que dejen a los críos en puta paz


----------



## zirick (2 Jun 2022)

Adoctrinamiento en las aulas.


----------



## Salchichonio (2 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Y con qué permiso?



Permiso para que para regalarle una camiseta?


----------



## BurbuSound (2 Jun 2022)

Pues has tenido suerta. No es morada.


----------



## Salchichonio (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> La camiseta acabo aquí y fue el quién lo hizo nada más llegar a casa y eso que les dijeron que la guardasen para llevar al viaje de estudios, al que me parece que ya no va a ir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si le dejas sin viaje de fin de curso, confirmas que eres un gilipollas integral necesitado de atención.


----------



## Salchichonio (2 Jun 2022)

Y obviamente, estar en contra de la igualdad y a favor del machismo es de auténtico y puro subnormal


----------



## VOXero (2 Jun 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Si le dejas sin viaje de fin de curso, confirmas que eres un gilipollas integral necesitado de atención.



Todo lo que vaya a hacer en ese viaje de estudios de mierda puede hacerlo en vacaciones con 0 riesgo. Ya si eso dejas tu que tu hijo se vaya de viaje con 2 charos taradas y 2 manguinas que quien sabe si les irá la pedofilia


----------



## VOXero (2 Jun 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Y obviamente, estar en contra de la igualdad y a favor del machismo es de auténtico y puro subnormal



Yo estoy a favor de la igualdad, faltaría más viviendo en un estado supremacista que otorga toda clase de privilegios a un sexo en perjuicio de los derechos más elementales de otro


----------



## udemy (2 Jun 2022)

.Y de la moronegrada que hace el 99% de las violaciones ¿no dicen nada?.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



es para escolarizarlo en casa como sea. Pero la gente es incapaz de asociarse horizontalmente fuera del estado para nada.


----------



## Ming I (2 Jun 2022)

Para eso han ido los 20.000 millones que le dieron al menesterio de igual-dá, para eso y para que la Montero se compre unos bolsos buenisimos y de buena marca.
Machaque continuó mental y espiritual a la población autoctona, que no tengan ni un segundo para formular una idea propia.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Jun 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Soy asturiano de "ocho apellidos asturianos" (varios de ellos autóctonos como "Cienfuegos" o "Arango"), y -desgraciadamente- no puedo si no darle la razón... El Cáncer Socialista ha fagocitado Asturias, "ye lo que hai".



Pensaba que Cienfuegos era apellido canario o colonial


----------



## InKilinaTor (2 Jun 2022)

Estás a favor del machismo?

Mira no te voy a decir cómo educar a tu hijo, pero en mi opinión y soy padre, tienes que enseñar a tu hijo que el machismo o el hembrismo son malos ambos.


----------



## Gotthard (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> La camiseta acabo aquí y fue el quién lo hizo nada más llegar a casa y eso que les dijeron que la guardasen para llevar al viaje de estudios, al que me parece que ya no va a ir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene ustec un hijo bien educado, muy consciente de la importancia de eliminar desechos peligrosos.


----------



## Tonimn (2 Jun 2022)

OJO a las encuestas que si contestas que has sufrido discriminación laboral por ser hombre las suman a las discriminaciones sufridas por mujeres.


----------



## Gotthard (2 Jun 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Estás a favor del machismo?
> 
> Mira no te voy a decir cómo educar a tu hijo, pero en mi opinión y soy padre, tienes que enseñar a tu hijo que el machismo o el hembrismo son malos ambos.



No le dices como educarlo pero se lo dices. A sermonear a la iglesia con los otros neomonjes progres.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Jun 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Estás a favor del machismo?
> 
> Mira no te voy a decir cómo educar a tu hijo, pero en mi opinión y soy padre, tienes que enseñar a tu hijo que el machismo o el hembrismo son malos ambos.



más bien mitos oscuros, ambos, igual que el patriarcado de las feminazis que no existe ni en arabia saudita, donde, oh sorpresa, lapidan a más hombres que a mujeres, el problema es que lapidan y porqué, no a quiénes.

Hay que enseñar a pensar, nada más, nada menos.


----------



## VOXero (2 Jun 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Estás a favor del machismo?
> 
> Mira no te voy a decir cómo educar a tu hijo, pero en mi opinión y soy padre, tienes que enseñar a tu hijo que el machismo o el hembrismo son malos ambos.



Si la camiseta pusiese. No al machismo y no al hembrismo no habría problema. Pero dice lo que dice y por lo que lo dice.


----------



## Busher (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> La camiseta acabo aquí y fue el quién lo hizo nada más llegar a casa y eso que les dijeron que la guardasen para llevar al viaje de estudios, al que me parece que ya no va a ir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mal. Mejor hacer trapos y mandarle a la charoprofesora de turno una nota pidiendole mas, que tu mujer no da abasto de limpiar la casa y necesita trapos, pero que como se las ponga al niño la denuncias.


----------



## Saco de papas (2 Jun 2022)

Nunca viene mal trapos para el polvo.



patroclus dijo:


> Lo próximo hacerlo maricón, les cogeran profesoras feminazis y profesores homosexuales y les explicaran lo bueno de comer pollas y que le enculen.



Y quien te dice que no lo habrán intentado ya..


----------



## Araco (2 Jun 2022)

Por esa zona fueron los últimos en caer frente a Roma, lo debía recordar hasta Pelayo para irse allí a recabar apoyos, y lo saben nuestras élites. Una pena que estén tan jodidos los asturianos.


----------



## Itanimulli (2 Jun 2022)

Como no vas a poder luchar contra los años de comedura de coco que todavía le quedan por delante, lo más astuto es explicarle a tu hijo que dentro del machismo también va incluido proveer a hembras, proteger a hembras, dejarlas pasar primero, llevarles objetos pesados por la patilla, hacerlas de reir, etc... por el simple hecho de ser hembras. Nada de tratamientos especiales a menos que haya discapacidad o edad avanzada. Igualdad pura y dura. Abajo el machismo!


----------



## Guaguei (2 Jun 2022)

ten un poco de dignidad
coje la cameseta del niño y con rotulador indeleble escribe "JUGAMOS CONTRA EL FEMINACISMO ADOCTRINADOR"
y le dices al chaval, ves ahora ya mola la camiseta, venga a clase que llegas tarde


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Jun 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Estás a favor del machismo?
> 
> Mira no te voy a decir cómo educar a tu hijo, pero en mi opinión y soy padre, tienes que enseñar a tu hijo que el machismo o el hembrismo son malos ambos.



Eso es una gran verdad, lo que pasa es que el machismo es algo en decadencia mientras que el hembrismo tiene en España un ministerio y 20.000 millones de presupuesto.


----------



## Renegato (2 Jun 2022)

Lo raro es que no lo hayan puesto en asturianu y asi llegar al culmen del esperpento


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (2 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es para escolarizarlo en casa como sea. Pero la gente es incapaz de asociarse horizontalmente fuera del estado para nada.



Es lo que habriamos hecho nosotros de tener hijos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Jun 2022)

Y los padres jijijajeando mientras las funcicharos castran a sus hijos


----------



## Cens0r (2 Jun 2022)

Ve tú a hablar con los profesores con una camiseta en la que ponga T_D_S P_T_S


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (2 Jun 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Ve tú a hablar con los profesores con una camiseta en la que ponga T_D_S P_T_S



Troll nivel Dios


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



Y luego nadie quiere aceptar que los problemas se crean nunca nacen sin un gran motivo o razon de simple superficialidad y poco mas.
Que mejor remedio que obligarle a que la lleve dia y noche o la aborrece o de tanto llevarla se le estropee , que mejor motivo para deshacerse de ella en lo demas poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Hans_Asperger (2 Jun 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pensaba que Cienfuegos era apellido canario *o colonial*



Es originariamente asturiano, aunque se ha extendido bastante por Latinoamérica. Por ejemplo, el "Cienfuegos" de Cuba, se puso en honor al primer gobernador de la zona a finales del siglo XVI (es una historia curiosa, no se ponían de acuerdo en qué nombre ponerle a la localidad, y al final decidieron ponerle el nombre del ex gobernador, recién fallecido), obviamente nativo asturiano. Saludos.

P.D. Y otros "Cienfuegos" famosos de La Historia de Cuba, como el famoso revolucionario "Camilo Cienfuegos", también tenían origen asturiano, en este caso particular tanto el padre como la madre eran oriundos de la localidad de Pravia.


----------



## butricio (2 Jun 2022)

Para trapos


----------



## Cens0r (2 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> ten un poco de dignidad
> coje la cameseta del niño y con rotulador indeleble escribe "JUGAMOS CONTRA EL FEMINACISMO ADOCTRINADOR"
> y le dices al chaval, ves ahora ya mola la camiseta, venga a clase que llegas tarde



No se debe usar a los hijos como armas. Un buen padre va y se come la mierda personalmente para demostrar que das la cara y le vas a refregar tu polla en la cara a cualquiera que pretenda adoctrinar a tus hijos, y que además no llamas a la poli ni pones quejas sino que haces responsables personalmente y por nombre a cada maestro.


----------



## nekcab (2 Jun 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Y obviamente, estar en contra de la igualdad y a favor del machismo es de auténtico y puro subnormal



Tus arengas politicas de mierda te las metes x donde te quepan.

Y de paso te metes x el culo tus tergiversaciones y tus cutre-falacias, para q te duelan, mamarracho. Aunq m da a mi q no, dado q ya llevarás tiempo metiéndotelas años, demagogo de mierda.


----------



## PIA (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> La camiseta acabo aquí y fue el quién lo hizo nada más llegar a casa y eso que les dijeron que la guardasen para llevar al viaje de estudios, al que me parece que ya no va a ir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una buena educación, si señor. Mis felicitaciones, sobre todo a los padres.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Jun 2022)

Yo desde muy joven he vivido y convivido con dos mujeres las dos en lo unico que mas peor me molesta es que se les entiende todo, en cambio desde que me entretengo o beneficio a mi cabra lo mas mejor es que por mucho que bele no la entiendo en absoluto en lo demas lo mismito.
Anda que?


----------



## Cens0r (2 Jun 2022)

Contra una familia funcional en Estado es incapaz de adoctrinar a los hijos. Sólo si los padres lo están en Estado triunfará.


----------



## oso_perez (2 Jun 2022)

En una sociedad que da tantos privilegios a las mujeres, la igualdad es algo positivo para los hombres. Hay que hacerse lo saber cada vez que proceda (guerra, cuotas y discriminaciónes negativas varias)


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Jun 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> No se debe usar a los hijos como armas. Un buen padre va y se come la mierda personalmente para demostrar que das la cara y le vas a refregar tu polla en la cara a cualquiera que pretenda adoctrinar a tus hijos, y que además no llamas a la poli ni pones quejas sino que haces responsables personalmente y por nombre a cada maestro.



Ostras, un forero sensato.

La verdad que da gusto que tras 100 foreros nacionalpagafantas aparezca un forero decente.

Bien por ti. Ojala hubiera mas y no tanto jijijajeísta


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Jun 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Contra una familia funcional en Estado es incapaz de adoctrinar a los hijos. Sólo si los padres lo están en Estado triunfará.



Desde siempre o desde que vivo y convivo en esta sociedad los unicos poderes que han adoctrinado han sido el estado con la educacion social y las religiones en lo moral en lo demas cada uno ha ido pellizcando lo que podia o le dajaban en lo demas poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



El que las ha vendido una buena pasta se ha llevado.


----------



## mikiflush (2 Jun 2022)

Pudo ser peor, podría venir con el DVD de la feminista moderna "Como autocastrarse para ser menos machista".


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Jun 2022)

Y cuánto has pagado por la camiseta digo por la excursión?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Jun 2022)

Muy acomplejado te veo en lo demas como no te abras a lo diferente poco te va ha durar el saber vivir de puta madre.
Anda que?


----------



## furia porcina (2 Jun 2022)

Yo estoy a favor de la camiseta. A favor de la igualdad y no de la dictadura hembrista que padecemos.

Y en contra del machismo que promueven las feminazis que están tratando de destruir todos los valores más puramente femeninos y que ven los valores masculinos como el referente al que deben de llegar todas las mujeres.

El feminismo actual es extremamente machista porqué consideran que una mujer sólo se puede realizar en cuanto más se parezca a un hombre, que representa según ellas el paradigma del éxito y de la realización personal. En contra de la opinión de que todo lo que caracteriza y da valor a una mujer es una basura que hay que eliminar de nuestra sociedad.


----------



## Guaguei (2 Jun 2022)

Si tuvieras dignidad le comprarias una de estas para la excursion, en lugar de hacer el paripe de tirar la camiseta esa a una papelera



















o como minimo una de estas, y que diga que la otra estaba secando


----------



## Vorsicht (2 Jun 2022)

Ropa gratis y te quejas!!!???


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Jun 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Pudo ser peor, podría venir con el DVD de la feminista moderna "Como autocastrarse para ser menos machista".



Y asi de siempre ha sido lo mas correcto en las filosofias religiosas , a quien no le han cortado los senos por enseñarlos y hacer con ello una erejia ,o le han quitado los ojos para no ver el pecado y otros se los han comido las fieras en los circos romanos y total para que? por creerse algo que nunca se ah podido ni razonar ni negar sin ser amonestado y castigado con grandes pecados y que canjeados solo se conseguia sufrimientos y penurias y a si en los siglos de los siglos.
Amen.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Jun 2022)

Asturias se ha convertido en un pozo de inmundicia, giliprogresismo, de feminazismo y funcietarras desolador e insostenible en todos los sentidos.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Jun 2022)

Y mas alla de tus cortas entendederas has mirado? a lo mejor hay vida mas alla de la tuya, con mirarlo no pierdes nada.
Anda que?


----------



## Kenthomi (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



COLOR Naranja GUANTANAMO


----------



## mxmanu (2 Jun 2022)

Con 11 años ya deberia haberle tirado la camiseta a la cara al profesor


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (2 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Repita conmigo, nunca llevar a los hijos a un colegio público.



En entornos rurales ya me explicas tú qué otra opción hay.


----------



## martinmar (2 Jun 2022)

tonimadrid dijo:


> Hasta "machismo" y "Asturias" he leído. La Andalucía del Norte, llena de langostos, paguitas, mamandurrias y prejubilados de oro



Le garantizo que ese estercolero llamado Asturias es bastante peor que Andalucia, es una comunidad llena de viejos, gordos, gente derroida, paguiteros y socialistas y con un clima de mierda, por lo menos los andaluces tienen un clima cojonudo y han sabido mandar a tomar por culo a la chusma sociata.


----------



## Gorrión (2 Jun 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> No jodas hombre, con las burradas que se ven por ahí esa camiseta es bastante normal.
> Por supuesto que No al Machismo.
> Otra cosa muy distinta es fomentar el feminazismo.
> Y esa camiseta no lo hace.



¿Qué machismo, retrasado mental?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Jun 2022)

Mas menos que en cualquier otro lugar , con hacer de tu vida un mundo diferente a los demas y con respetar sus virtudes o defectos segun tu los califiques en lo damas poco o nada.
Anda que?


----------



## Visilleras (2 Jun 2022)

Luego resulta que la progresía española no se explica porqué los niños "salen fachas".
Que si están manipulados, que si es influencia de la extrema derecha, que si es culpa de los padre, o de internet


----------



## Visilleras (2 Jun 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Con 11 años ya deberia haberle tirado la camiseta a la cara al profesor



Probablemente el niño que lo haga será expulsado del centro.
Un crío solo no tiene apoyos, y de hecho, si protesta contra ese tipo de prácticas, puede que sean los mismos docentes los que le hagan la vida imposible.

Si yo tuviese hijos y a alguno le sucediese eso, yo tendría muy claro lo que hacer: Denunciar al centro por islamofobia.
"Si, mire usted, es que yo soy musulman, y hoy es jueves. Y el color naranja es sagrado y jamás ha de vestirse sin pasar antes por la mezquita. Además mi mujer es un hombre transexual africano, auto-percibido como asexual neuro-divergente, por lo que les voy a meter otro paquete fino por discriminación".


----------



## noseyo (2 Jun 2022)

La siguientes con el LGTB mañana tendrá que llevar falda y le dirán que ser gay es muy bueno


----------



## parserito (2 Jun 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Hay que contraeducar en casa....aunque se llegue cansado del trabajo...donde sea mientras se cena,viendo el fútbol (si obliga le a ver futbol joder y decir tacos) apúntate a boxeo que se mueve en un ambiente heterosexual sano...OJO no acabe siendo un mangina aliade o un marica



"Oblígale a ver futbol"

es lo mas estúpido que he leido en meses


----------



## Covaleda (2 Jun 2022)

Alguien, digamos un amigo, tenía la sanísima costumbre de, a principios de curso, pedir un calendario de _actividades extracurriculares_.
Hablo de "_Día de la Taifa_", "_Jornada contra el rasismo_", "_merienda de la inclusión_"... así como de salidas y demás, con atenta observación a "visitas a lugares de la memoria" y similares.
Bien. Esos días la criatura se ponía por ejemplo regulera del estómago y no podía acudir al colegio, que lo siento mucho, profesor mengano.
Y mientras otros participaban en dichos aquelarres, la criatura de mi amigo iba de excursión, de pesca, a un museo o sitio de interés histórico, etc.

Y tan bien.


----------



## Furillo (2 Jun 2022)

Pues ya sabemos en qué se lo gastan...

Irene Montero aprueba un gasto de 20.319 millones para un Plan Estratégico de Igualdad

*Irene Montero aprueba un gasto de 20.319 millones para un Plan Estratégico de Igualdad*

*El plan del Ministerio de Igualdad recoge medidas contra los 'suelos pegajosos' y medidas relativas a mujeres en el ámbito rural, con discapacidad, migrantes, jóvenes, LGTBI y de familias monomarentales *


----------



## Joaquim (2 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Que temprano empieza el lavado de cerebro



Para eso están los Carcelégios Públicos, que te creías, que era para "educarles" y "formarles"?

Pocas ideas mas estúpidas, que dejar que Charos y Manginas Funcionarios, pagados por los Políticos, secuestren y adoctrinen a la fuerza, de forma coactiva, a nuestros hijos, un mínimo de 6 horas al día, a esas edades tan tempranas.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Jun 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Pues ya sabemos en qué se lo gastan...
> 
> Irene Montero aprueba un gasto de 20.319 millones para un Plan Estratégico de Igualdad
> 
> ...


----------



## DOM + (2 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La educación empieza en casa. Algo ha fallado cuando tu hijo se ha avenido a ponerse eso.



Al pobre chaval no le quedaría otra.
No descarguemos el peso en él. No podemos pedirles ser heroes. No cada día.
La culpa es de los organizadores. Y de ahí para arriba. El padre debería pedir explicaciones sobre adoctrinamiento pero es que en los colegios es el pan de cada dia.
Solo los padres tienen el poder real de unirse y quejarse.
Desde los colegios solo van a recibir feminismo, ecolojetismo, independentismo...en definitiva adoctrinamiento.
Si lo hiciese un grupo de padres seguro que mas se unirian.
Hay que sacar esa basura de los colegios


----------



## DOM + (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



Que piensan otros padres?
Si sois unos cuantos deberiais pedir explicaciones y que no quereis que se adoctrine a vuestros hijos.

Es el pan de cada dia en la educación pública y concertada (no toda) pero si no armais jaleo van a ir a mas y mas.


----------



## medion_no (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Jun 2022)

Lavando cerebros desde pequeños... normal tu mala hostia.


----------



## Turbocalbo (2 Jun 2022)

Tuneasela 
Nadie osará decirle nada con esa capa de inmunidac


----------



## V. R. N (2 Jun 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> No se debe usar a los hijos como armas. Un buen padre va y se come la mierda personalmente para demostrar que das la cara y le vas a refregar tu polla en la cara a cualquiera que pretenda adoctrinar a tus hijos, y que además no llamas a la poli ni pones quejas sino que haces responsables personalmente y por nombre a cada maestro.



Que el padre dejase que un perro les meara la camiseta y a continuación la devolviera a las analfabetas de las profes con un par de comentarios lapidarios no está mal, pero hacedme caso....si quien lo hace es la madre es un smash, no tienen huevos a responderle una mierda


----------



## Barspin (2 Jun 2022)

Ya tienes trapos para el taller. Ni tan mal.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (2 Jun 2022)

Tampoco es para tanto...jojojo. Pensaba que era una camiseta celebrando el día, el negocio, del orgullo homosexual. Si es que nos enfadamos por nada...

El PP come el tarro igual que la Psoe. Son partidos de la Agenda 2030 pero engañan muy bien a los incautos...

Estas cosas acabarían con el pin parental. Pero en esta "democracia" los niños son del Estado...igual que en la antigua URSS.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (2 Jun 2022)

asturianos esclavos subnormales traga-con-todo


----------



## Fra Diavolo (2 Jun 2022)

A los críos hijos de inmigrantes marroquís también se las han puesto? A ver qué dicen sus padres.


----------



## larios357 (2 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es para escolarizarlo en casa como sea. Pero la gente es incapaz de asociarse horizontalmente fuera del estado para nada.



Jajajja me da la risa con pensarlo, los padres la mayoría les suda los cojones y están deseando soltar al niño donde sea, con los abuelos o al cole o la guarde, en casa que les eduque la tele que es muy cansado hacer caso al crio y mejor el móvil o los juegos, que así no da por culo,
Y no hablo sin saber que a mis sobrinos los tenia yo desde bebes y eran unos ángeles, fue llevárselos la madre y a tomar por culo, .. fdf y los jueguecitos, los niños a los 4 dias no tenían nada que ver, pero nada que como los quieren, pero oye , no les hago ni caso.

Que tontería, si los niños les importaran una mierda no tendríamos esta basura de sociedad


Decía al principio que me daba la risa pero da asco todo y pena de sociedad, pero vamos que esto se va a la mierda y es cuestión de pocos años ver la mierda si no la tenemos ya en las narices


----------



## Mdutch (2 Jun 2022)

Mientras este en bable...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

Y suerte tiene. En mi centro el 8M todo cristo se fue a casa con camiseta y gorra del 8M.


----------



## Maestro Panda (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> La camiseta acabo aquí y fue el quién lo hizo nada más llegar a casa y eso que les dijeron que la guardasen para llevar al viaje de estudios, al que me parece que ya no va a ir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal hecho, hay que reciclar; esa camiseta tiene pinta de que sería cojonuda como trapo para limpiar el polvo o la grasa del coche.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Jun 2022)

Llama al colegio y le puedes explicaciones a la jefa de estudios, graba la llamada y la posteas aquí.

Taluec.


----------



## fayser (2 Jun 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> *El PP come el tarro igual que la Psoe*. Son partidos de la Agenda 2030 pero engañan muy bien a los incautos...



Es importante repetir ese mensaje, porque vivimos rodeados de gente a la que todo lo que se le ocurre contra el rojerío es votar al PP, que son iguales o peores.

Feijoo hará bueno a Antonio, ya lo veréis. Si fuera por ese puto imbécil estábamos todos vacunados por decreto y seguiríamos con el bozal puesto.


----------



## Doctor en Heconomía (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



Y no vas a exigir explicaciones?


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Jun 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Y obviamente, estar en contra de la igualdad y a favor del machismo es de auténtico y puro subnormal



Así es, estamos todos a favor de que a los hombres nos den los mismos privilegios que a las mujeres.


----------



## Desaconsejable (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



Asturiano!!! Aquí un vecino. La que nos ha caido con la mierda del feminismo en Asturias. En Gijón hasta hay letras de metal por la calle que citan (Asturias NO consiente la violencia contra la mujer)


----------



## JKL-2 (2 Jun 2022)

Has tirado la opción menos mala, ahora, en el cole (centro de adoctrinamiento), no le quedará otra que llevar la camiseta arcoiris LGTBI


----------



## Coln (2 Jun 2022)

Pues nada, ahora le explicas a tu hijo lo que es el feminazismo, el bobierno subvencionado etc etc !! Le explicas que las cosas hay que ganarselas y no por mucho llorar y gritar vas a recibir nada a cambio sin sudar la camiseta.

Le dices que no discuta con esa gente enferma y que se centre en las cosas más importantes.


----------



## djvan (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



los han hecho el lío.

vaya estafa de experiencia deportiva


----------



## wopa (2 Jun 2022)

Camisetas de 50 cents que la encargada habrá comprado a una empresa de su cuñao por 10 euros unidad. Y por supuesto queja airada al director del colegio, a Diputación, al defensor del menor, a Save the Children, al ministerio y a la fiscalía de menores.


----------



## frankie83 (2 Jun 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Recuerdo estando de vacaciones en mi pueblo, venian a darnos una cutremochila de la violencia del genaro, les dije que no me trajeran esa basura ideologica del genaro que la prendia fuego.
> Asi esta el tema.



Total.. quien tenía que cobrarlas, ya las cobró


----------



## butricio (2 Jun 2022)

Es lo unico que vas a sacar de los 20.000 minoyes


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jun 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Mejor.
> toda una generación de hombres cuck = más chorteens pa nosotros pa cuando cumplan los 18



las chorteens son para moronegros amego.


----------



## Abrojo (2 Jun 2022)

a los niños hay que enseñarles lo que es la taqqiya


----------



## Lady_A (2 Jun 2022)

A mi me ofende mas el color y que se gaste pasta en eso. ¿pero que hay de malo en el mensaje? ¿Que quieres que tu hijo sea un machista? Vamos.

Diferente si dijera: Yo soy feminista o abajo el patriarcado

Pero un: Luchemos contra el machismo es un mensaje bastante neutro en realidad.



Kenthomi dijo:


> COLOR Naranja GUANTANAMO



Ofende al buen gusto


----------



## Jonny Favourite (2 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Repita conmigo, nunca llevar a los hijos a un colegio público.



Claro,joder. Lo ideal sería poder llevarlos a uno elitista como hizo Celaa con sus hijas

Pero si no se tienen medios para ello¿Qué hacemos?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (2 Jun 2022)

El PRINCIPADE


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (2 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> A mi me ofende mas el color y que se gaste pasta en eso. ¿pero que hay de malo en el mensaje? ¿Que quieres que tu hijo sea un machista? Vamos.
> 
> Diferente si dijera: Yo soy feminista o abajo el patriarcado
> 
> ...



Hay que luchar contra la estupidez definitivamente


----------



## Cens0r (2 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Que el padre dejase que un perro les meara la camiseta y a continuación la devolviera a las analfabetas de las profes con un par de comentarios lapidarios no está mal, pero hacedme caso....si quien lo hace es la madre es un smash, no tienen huevos a responderle una mierda



Ésas son indirectas pelín agresivas. Unos buenos padres en primer lugar pasan tiempo con los hijos y les enseñan cosas, y juegan. Mi padre no es que pasase mucho tiempo conmigo y mi madre menos (ambos trabajaban). De hecho pasaba demasiado tiempo solo. Pero mi padre cuando estaba conmigo me enseñaba cosas interesantes sobre física y química. Su pasión era la cosmología y me transmitió bastante de lo que sabía. Y recuerdo que una vez en un viaje que hice por Andalucía sólos los dos me preguntó cuando estábamos en la carretera circulando si había alguna chica que me gustaba (creo que yo tendría unos 10 años, poco antes de que mueriese él). Yo le dije que sí y tal; a ver, que yo era un crío inocentón sin experiencia en la vida pero también sin maldad. Y mi padre me dijo. Mira, eso está bien, pero tienes que tener cuidado de que no sea una putilla. Pues se me quedó grabado en la cabeza. Y luego me llevó por pueblos de la alpujarra para que los viera y menudas comilonas nos zampábamos. También me enseñó algunas cosas más, pero ya era cuestión contra reloj, que le quedaba poco al hombre y lo sabía.


----------



## Cuqui (2 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> A mi me ofende mas el color y que se gaste pasta en eso. ¿pero que hay de malo en el mensaje? ¿Que quieres que tu hijo sea un machista? Vamos.
> 
> Diferente si dijera: Yo soy feminista o abajo el patriarcado
> 
> ...



Que hagan camisetas contra el hembrismo, seguro que el niño las llevara orgulloso. Te has pronunciado sobre la sentencia del juicio Depp-Heard?


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> A mi me ofende mas el color y que se gaste pasta en eso. ¿pero que hay de malo en el mensaje? ¿Que quieres que tu hijo sea un machista? Vamos.
> 
> Diferente si dijera: Yo soy feminista o abajo el patriarcado
> 
> ...



qué es falso, el machismo es un mito oscuro igual que el patriarcado.

Nunca ha existido en realidad ya que son los medios de producción los que generan los roles productivos de hombres y mujeres.


----------



## canduterio de marte (2 Jun 2022)

¿Y qué problema hay?


----------



## Babyboomer (2 Jun 2022)

méate encima de la camiseta luego dásela a tu mujer para que la lave, todo esto delante de tu hijo, o mejor aún, que el también se mee encima y sea quien le diga a su madre que la lave.


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Jun 2022)

TU HIJO EN UNOS AÑOS SERÁ TU HIJA. 

EL PROCESO DE ADOCTRINAMIENTO NO FALLA NUNCA. 

LO SIENTO.


----------



## DCLXVI (2 Jun 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> Lo raro es que no lo hayan puesto en asturianu y asi llegar al culmen del esperpento



Tú si que eres un esperpento, despreciador de las lenguas españolas diferentes del castellano.
Al ignore, de inmediato.


----------



## chortinator (2 Jun 2022)

felicidades tienes un nuevo aliade en casa


----------



## lasnubes07 (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



Vale , pero cuando lo hagas no te olvides de incluirte anda deja de llorar por chorradas


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (2 Jun 2022)

En Asturias se les va toda la pasta en paguitas, ni para carreteras tienen que vas por la A-8 en Cantabria o País Vasco y luego por Asturias y parecen carreteras diferentes, así que veo esto y ni me sorprendo.

En fin, a seguir votando a la PZOE


----------



## Strokeholm (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kayros (2 Jun 2022)

La quemas y metes el vídeo al facebook del colegio. Venga, vamos.


----------



## Kayros (2 Jun 2022)

Envíamela, la quemo yo.


----------



## Kayros (2 Jun 2022)

Soy de aquí, la paso a recoger.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (2 Jun 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Asturias es una region destruida por el socialismo, no le veo arreglo.



Seamos justos, Asturias ha sido un granero histórico de votos para Izquierda Hundida.


----------



## Kayros (2 Jun 2022)

Puto barbón maricón, en qué te estás gastando el dinero que me robas?, hijodeperra.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (2 Jun 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Ésas son indirectas pelín agresivas. Unos buenos padres en primer lugar pasan tiempo con los hijos y les enseñan cosas, y juegan. Mi padre no es que pasase mucho tiempo conmigo y mi madre menos (ambos trabajaban). De hecho pasaba demasiado tiempo solo. Pero mi padre cuando estaba conmigo me enseñaba cosas interesantes sobre física y química. Su pasión era la cosmología y me transmitió bastante de lo que sabía. Y recuerdo que una vez en un viaje que hice por Andalucía sólos los dos me preguntó cuando estábamos en la carretera circulando si había alguna chica que me gustaba (creo que yo tendría unos 10 años, poco antes de que mueriese él). Yo le dije que sí y tal; a ver, que yo era un crío inocentón sin experiencia en la vida pero también sin maldad. Y mi padre me dijo. Mira, eso está bien, pero tienes que tener cuidado de que no sea una putilla. Pues se me quedó grabado en la cabeza. Y luego me llevó por pueblos de la alpujarra para que los viera y menudas comilonas nos zampábamos. También me enseñó algunas cosas más, pero ya era cuestión contra reloj, que le quedaba poco al hombre y lo sabía.



Soy un hijo de puta. Lo siento. Ojalá se hubiese llevado la parca al mío en su lugar.


----------



## machote hispano (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



El problema no es la camiseta, es la charla o charlas para lavarle el coco. 
Pronto usarán a tu hijo para vigilarte y que te denuncie. 

Y no, no es coña. Ya le estarán haciendo preguntas sobre los miembros de su familia.


----------



## DCLXVI (2 Jun 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> El problema no es la camiseta, es la charla o charlas para lavarle el coco.
> Pronto usarán a tu hijo para vigilarte y que te denuncie.
> 
> Y no, no es coña. Ya le estarán haciendo preguntas sobre los miembros de su familia.



No me extrañaría que instituyesen un "Premio Escolar Pavlik Morózov":


Pavlik Morozov


----------



## Kayros (2 Jun 2022)

Puta gandalla de laviana. Ese pueblo se merece un escarmiento inolvidable.


----------



## germanalca (2 Jun 2022)

Ya llegamos tarde.


----------



## VOXero (2 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> A mi me ofende mas el color y que se gaste pasta en eso. ¿pero que hay de malo en el mensaje? ¿Que quieres que tu hijo sea un machista? Vamos.
> 
> Diferente si dijera: Yo soy feminista o abajo el patriarcado
> 
> ...



Mi hijo con 11 años no tiene que luchar contra un problema que no existe al menos como lo describen estos tarados. Bastantes problemas reales hay como para utilizar a los críos para estas memeces


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Jun 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Y obviamente, estar en contra de la igualdad y a favor del machismo es de auténtico y puro subnormal



Yo estaré en contra de lo que me salga de los putos cojones.

Y esto es algo fundamental que tienes que aceptar si pretendes vivir en un sistema de esos de pluralismo democrático. 

Solo un subnormal progre es incapaz de no entender la contradicción de su argumentario para tullidos.


----------



## Pizzitola (2 Jun 2022)

A la mia cuando tenía 2 AÑOS les hicieron salir al patio a aplaudir por el 8M e hicieron una especie de manualidad con tonos morados con una nota de la profe que decía " Porque nuestras hijas vuelvan a casa sanas y salvas, porque nuestros hijos vuelvan a casa sin haber hecho daño a nadie" 
Si, esta pasando. Y también en Asturias por cierto


----------



## VOXero (2 Jun 2022)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Vale , pero cuando lo hagas no te olvides de incluirte anda deja de llorar por chorradas



A ver mermada, no me llames llorona simplemente porque soy mujer, MACHISTA


----------



## JmDt (2 Jun 2022)

No se yo creo que de tanta charla los chavales van a pasar de todo, y al final van a conseguir la generación más nazi de la historia.

Cuando te intentan adoctrinar la gente acaba odiandolo y se consigue lo contrario.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Jun 2022)

le dan una camiseta gratis y se queja

esa es la tipica camiseta que uno se pone debajo de otra camiseta que sea chanante
como por ejemplo esta


----------



## Sergey Vodka (2 Jun 2022)

Puedes prender fuego a tu hijo delante de la camiseta


----------



## machote hispano (2 Jun 2022)

Pizzitola dijo:


> A la mia cuando tenía 2 AÑOS les hicieron salir al patio a aplaudir por el 8M e hicieron una especie de manualidad con tonos morados con una nota de la profe que decía " Porque nuestras hijas vuelvan a casa sanas y salvas, porque nuestros hijos vuelvan a casa sin haber hecho daño a nadie"
> Si, esta pasando. Y también en Asturias por cierto



Eso debería ser denunciable.


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



joder, que ascazo. Pagar impuestos para esto.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (3 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...




Los están programando desde la más tierna infancia para no tener descendencia, que a fin de cuentas es el objetivo principal de toda esta basura de ingeniería y reingeniería social.

Porque no se van a pregonar los parabienes del neofeminismo y la no procreación a Arabia Saudita, Qatar, Nigeria o Irán que allí si que hay machismo pero de verdad.


----------



## brotes_verdes (3 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Repita conmigo, nunca llevar a los hijos a un colegio público.



Ni siquiera en los colegios concertados de monjas se libran del feminismo. Ya he comentado cuando ayude a mis sobrinas politicas a hacer sus deberes. Eran unos ejercicios totalmente mediatizados donde la solucion correcta era que los hombres eran unos machistas violadores que tenian oprimidas a las mujeres


----------



## pamplinero (3 Jun 2022)

Mira si con un rotulador y maña, puedes poner "NO AL CHARISMO".
Y por otro lado, siempre hace falta tener trapos por casa para hacer limpieza.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Jun 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> ¿¿¿ También en Asturias ??? Saludos.



asturias dice.... ni siquiera sabes quien gobierna ahi en ese lodazal.


----------



## CommiePig (3 Jun 2022)

sin tu permiso expreso, no le deberían adoctrinar

a los niños no se les jode, HDLGP


----------



## frenlib (3 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



Nos has contado un hecho sin un contexto ampliado, quiero saber si a tu hijo lo has educado contra toda esa mierda, y quiero saber por qué tu hijo permitió que se la pusieran. Yo le daba de hostias por llevar puesta esa puta mierda.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Jun 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pensaba que Cienfuegos era apellido canario o colonial



Vivo en Canarias y jamás he visto ese apellido aquí.


----------



## Segismunda (3 Jun 2022)

Qué susto, pensaba que habían vuelto todos con macacuela galopante.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (3 Jun 2022)

Hazle otra at u hijo que ponga Losimpuestossonparasanidadyeducacion.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (3 Jun 2022)

Desde el mismo momento que el Macho dudo de su machismo por una hembra celosa y manipuladora tenemos esto que nos hace avergonzarnos de ser machos ...mientras ellas siguen gozando de su pedestal ilusorio en este mundo de juego de tronos


----------



## F.Alonso21 (3 Jun 2022)

Ya empiezan con el lavado de cerebro progre, encima ahora casi todo son profesoras, cuando yo era crio era 50-50 casi.

Y los tios que quedan progres o rojos hasta la medula pro socialcomunismo de este nuevo.

Lo de la enseñanza no es ni medio normal lo que esta pasando, y mira que me dedico a ella pero a otro nivel de mas edad donde hay patriotas por el tipo de formacion que es y que hay mas tios y aun se estila algo tradicional -.

Haces bien que no vaya a ese viaje de fin de curso, os lo ahorrais, para viajes de mas de ir y venir en el mismo dia hay que tener profesores de verdad que valgan para la enseñanza y no manipulen emociones, ni metan politiqueo de los cojones y luego que vayan sus colegas etc

Yo he sudado de viajes de fin de curso o no iban todos sino unos pocos (de alguno que otro me pire en el momento de decision).

A mi padre le dije que una mierda me apuntaba a campamentos, que ya me lo montaba yo de puta madre con 12-18 años con mis colegas, primos o mi hermano (si soy mas genio para organizarme en tema deportes y actividades y gastandome menos para que voy a depender de otro no me jodas! si ya estaba hasta las pelotas de aguantar a los profesores del instituto como para obedecer a otros).
Ademas incluso me llevaba tarea para repasar inglés o alguna pendiente en verano , si yo sabia organizarme mejor para que necesito unos panfilos?
No solo eso me dijeron de socorrista que tenia madera ya con 18-20 años para ser monitor de crios y chavales , les manejaba bien vaya.



ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Puedes empezar por prenderle fuego a la camiseta delante de tu hijo



+Grabarlo en Youtube.

No obstante soy lonchafinista y otra idea es borrar la mierda que tiene impresa y poner algo de fuck soros e ingenieria social o jodete bill gates o vivo en orwell 1984 cosas asi.

Se la devuelves el mensaje, pero sutil, asi cortocircuitan esas progres de los cojones charos y les da por pensar al resto.



VOXero dijo:


> Todo lo que vaya a hacer en ese viaje de estudios de mierda puede hacerlo en vacaciones con 0 riesgo. Ya si eso dejas tu que tu hijo se vaya de viaje con 2 charos taradas y 2 manguinas que quien sabe si les irá la pedofilia



+1 Y ahorrarse pasta.
Aparte asi le da a asu cabeza y entre sus amigos, primos y hermanos haran cosas mas interesantes.
Sobre todo si hay pueblo o playa o no se vive en una superurbe, aunque imagino que cada dia es mas jodido lo que nosotros llegabamos a hacer (al limite de inflarle los cojones a ciertos vecinos y gente eso si, pero nunca habia maldad , ni tuvimos que pagar nada de lo hecho porque no era na).
Antes podias jugar en soportales al futbol con una pelota y ganas, podias usar un monopatin y 10000 cosas mas donde te salia de los cojones, te colabas en velodromos que ahora chapan igual que campos de futbol que ahora cierran...incluso en pistas de tenis un dia que estuvieran despistados.
Eso es lo minimo de ahi para arriba, pruebas kamikaces con bicis, colarte en no se que sitio , etc
Joder a base de hostias aprendias y espabilabas.
Te construias cabañas, o en las piscinas vacilabas o en campos de futbol , petar cristales de algun coche abandonado, tirar petardos, probar la moto de algun colega, cazabas animales que en teoria estan prohibidos y luego los soltabas .

No solo eso joder las excursiones de 1 dia tenias mas libertad que ahora, tanta que en una casi nos quedamos tirados en un sitio y vinieron a buscarnos jajajaj no pillamos bien la hora a la que habia que volver para ir a otro sitio xD , la parte buena en vez de bus un 4x4 de puta madre por el camino ahi a toda leche.

Le dabamos a todo, a salir fuera a las consolas o pc, a liarla algo, a deportes, etc




Guaguei dijo:


> ten un poco de dignidad
> coje la cameseta del niño y con rotulador indeleble escribe "JUGAMOS CONTRA EL FEMINACISMO ADOCTRINADOR"
> y le dices al chaval, ves ahora ya mola la camiseta, venga a clase que llegas tarde



Not bad, aunque le pueden reventar al crio lo que le quede en el convento, casi mejor a modo broma el padre q la ponga en la puerta y que la vean.

Y que no se sepa quien ha sido.



Cens0r dijo:


> No se debe usar a los hijos como armas. Un buen padre va y se come la mierda personalmente para demostrar que das la cara y le vas a refregar tu polla en la cara a cualquiera que pretenda adoctrinar a tus hijos, y que además no llamas a la poli ni pones quejas sino que haces responsables personalmente y por nombre a cada maestro.



+1 Aunque hay que reeducarle en casa, esto es una jodida guerra y a nosotros ya nos trataban de putear por otras vias en el instituto y la gente no imagina el mamoneo que hay instaurado apra que unos si tengan buenos curros o enchufes o recomendaciones (a mas alto nivel) y otros no, pero ya en el instituto se nota que solo quieren amiguitos futuros funcis obedientes al sistema y ya empezaron con el rollo ppsoe.

Mis padres me apoyaron y me pusieron profesores particulares cuando las pase putas o iba a clases, enseñaban como el puto culo sus asignaturas y hay cosas dificiles que o te enseñaban bien o mal asunto.
Curiosamente en estudios superiores nunca necesite profesores al poder elegir lo que medio entendia por mi cuenta o le echaba horas, claro que tampoco estudie ingenieria y las mates no eran dificiles.





Visilleras dijo:


> Probablemente el niño que lo haga será expulsado del centro.
> Un crío solo no tiene apoyos, y de hecho, si protesta contra ese tipo de prácticas, puede que sean los mismos docentes los que le hagan la vida imposible.
> 
> Si yo tuviese hijos y a alguno le sucediese eso, yo tendría muy claro lo que hacer: Denunciar al centro por islamofobia.
> "Si, mire usted, es que yo soy musulman, y hoy es jueves. Y el color naranja es sagrado y jamás ha de vestirse sin pasar antes por la mezquita. Además mi mujer es un hombre transexual africano, auto-percibido como asexual neuro-divergente, por lo que les voy a meter otro paquete fino por discriminación".



Debe ser un espectaculo ver alguna de tus propuestas en la vida real jajajaj, mis dieses.

Se les iban a caer los ovarios al suelo a las charos con alguna de esas jajajaja.



DOM + dijo:


> Al pobre chaval no le quedaría otra.
> No descarguemos el peso en él. No podemos pedirles ser heroes. No cada día.
> *La culpa es de los organizadores. Y de ahí para arriba. El padre debería pedir explicaciones sobre adoctrinamiento pero es que en los colegios es el pan de cada dia.
> Solo los padres tienen el poder real de unirse y quejarse.
> ...



+100000

Y si los chavales como mucho que sean reeducados en casa, pero joder a esas edades y mas pequeños son esponjas pffff, si tuviera yo crios enseñanza aparte porque ya ni la privada , ni la de curas (hay hasta monjas progres y no es coña... y conozco bastante profesorado y me se cada cosilla...).

Lo del ecologismo tiene medio pase, pero debes tener formacion cientifico tecnica para rebatirlo en casa y que vea muchos documentales para que piense por si mismo, porque me han dicho de imagenes de la Tierra llorando y cosas asi que dibujaban, se les va la puta olla a los progres y yo era un declarado ecologista (y me encantan los medios de transporte xD).
Pero antaño te lo enseñaban respetando el turismo, economia, coches, etc
Ahora es prohibir todo y que te sientas mal por ello, nosotros descubrimos el timo del calentamiento a base de estudiar mas y ver como volvia a nevar en Madrid.



Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Tampoco es para tanto...jojojo. Pensaba que era una camiseta celebrando el día, el negocio, del orgullo homosexual. Si es que nos enfadamos por nada...
> 
> El PP come el tarro igual que la Psoe. Son partidos de la Agenda 2030 pero engañan muy bien a los incautos...
> 
> Estas cosas acabarían con el pin parental. Pero en esta "democracia"* los niños son del Estado...igual que en la antigua URSS.*



Estan sobrepasando niveles y llegando a los niños de Hitler ni mas ni menos.

Sabe ud como acabo esa historia no?

Suicidios y gente con problemas por haber sido criados unicamente por el estado en un totalitarismo, imaginese el de ahora que encima es contranatura, sus padres parecen seres productivos en sus trabajos y las madres dadas a las viogenes y poner cuernos e irse con un chuloputas incluso a veces por la ingenieria social metida.

Los niños de Soros deberian llamarles, vamos a ver cosas para flipar en años siguientes y ojo que de alguna madre tarada va a salir algun psicopata en serie, cuidado.

Estamos hablando de un grado de manipulacion psicologica superior a que sufrieron los chavales de la Naranja Mecanica (que si eran delincuentes en potencia, eran como Menas).
A crios inocentes, es atroz y propio de PSICOPATAS.



Pizzitola dijo:


> A la mia cuando tenía 2 AÑOS les hicieron salir al patio a aplaudir por el 8M e hicieron una especie de manualidad con tonos morados con una nota de la profe que decía "* Porque nuestras hijas vuelvan a casa sanas y salvas, porque nuestros hijos vuelvan a casa sin haber hecho daño a nadie"*
> Si, esta pasando. Y también en Asturias por cierto





A esas charos las deberian de invitar a un barrio de invasores africanos para que vieran donde esta el verdadero peligro para el genero femenino, joder estan mal de la cabeza y dan enseñanza? o promueven esas burradas?
Soy yo ud y la saco del colegio ipsofacto para llevarla a otro completamente diferente o la educo en mi puta casa, joder 2 años, siempre dije las madres deberian estar con sus hijos como antaño hasta los 3-4 años y el padre hacer acto de presencia para conformar ese nudo familiar basico.
Por debajo de esas edades o es gente muy profesional que no meta politica de ningun tipo, que sepa cuidarlos e incluso aconsejo alguien del entorno familiar... o ni de coña.
Estas nuevas modas de los niños con meses o 1 año con extraños es lo mas creepy que he visto nunca, eso lo hacian los ricos buscando una chacha o chica de confianza RECOMENDADA.


----------



## DonLimpio (3 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



empezando por la camiseta


----------



## Chispeante (3 Jun 2022)

Si lo ponen en bable hubiera sido para matrícula de honor en progresismo.Nah, no te preocupes, el próximo año lo consiguen. 

p.d. Si el chaval recibe una correcta educación en casa pasará de esta dictadura y la camiseta le durará puesta dos segundos al llegar a casa.


----------



## chemarin (3 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



Además de quejarte aquí, podrías decirle a tu hijo que no se ponga ninguna camiseta que le regale nadie. Además, podrías quejarte en el colegio.


----------



## vanderwilde (3 Jun 2022)

Si yo dijese el concepto que mi padre tenía de las mujeres... Nos lo metió en la cabeza desde chiquititos.

Cógelo, y antes de que le laven el cerebro, que lo lleve preparado para que no se lo laven. Cógele ventaja a esos degenerados con mala leche.

A la basura no, quémala o la haces trizas delante de él.


----------



## 121 (3 Jun 2022)

Yo cogería la camiseta y la cortaría con unas tijeras y de ahí a la basura mientras le explico en un lenguaje apropiado a su edad la gran engañifa que es todo lo relacionado con el feminismo, que él no se tiene que sentir culpable de haber nacido varón


----------



## Matriz_81 (3 Jun 2022)

Te sugiero hacer una camiseta.
*"El machismo son los padres".*


----------



## Dr. Oldman (3 Jun 2022)

jajaja. colegio publico = moronegrada


----------



## ciudadlibre (3 Jun 2022)

al menos la camiseta no es morada


----------



## AEM (3 Jun 2022)

putos rojos siempre inculcando ideología en las escuelas


----------



## BogadeAriete (3 Jun 2022)

Carapadre fallido y mangina. Qué malo o tu retoño será un manfloro sociopodemita en poco tiempo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 Jun 2022)

Voxtontazo covilerdo, que fuera 2 años enmascarillado eso no era problema no?


----------



## Critikalspanish (3 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Voxtontazo covilerdo, que fuera 2 años enmascarillado eso no era problema no?



Todos los de vox nos cagamos en los huesos de tus muertos hijo de perra.


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 Jun 2022)

Critikalspanish dijo:


> Todos los de vox nos cagamos en los huesos de tus muertos hijo de perra.



Los de vax la chupais y morireis infartados a medio plazo.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (3 Jun 2022)

ya sabes a dónde van tus impuestos


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Jun 2022)

Supongo que le habrás enseñado una clase práctica de convertir una camiseta en trapos de limpieza.


----------



## remerus (3 Jun 2022)

Que verguenza y que asco dan los gobernantes de mi tierra.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Patito Feo (3 Jun 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Hay que contraeducar en casa....aunque se llegue cansado del trabajo...donde sea mientras se cena,viendo el fútbol (si obliga le a ver futbol joder y decir tacos) apúntate a boxeo que se mueve en un ambiente heterosexual sano...OJO no acabe siendo un mangina aliade o un marica



Los mios han salido de VOX viendo bob esponja.. si solo falta que les obleguen para que quieran justo lo contrario. Elir de "prohibidos" y de "en secreto" les mola tanto que ya pueden dar la turra lo que quieran que ni nosotros salimos suras ni ellos salen giliprogres.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jun 2022)

Si los hombres no pueden parir, la igualdad no tiene sentido. El feminismo es un ataque a las españolas para esterilizarlas promovido por los enemigos


El feminismo , el llamado progresismo, es una secta, un lavado de cerebro para hacer creer a las mujeres que no son mujeres y sí herramientas productivas. Lo que ha reemplazado a la civilización cristiana es un conjunto de ideas irracionales que llevan al exterminio. El feminismo es una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pizzitola (3 Jun 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Soy yo ud y la saco del colegio ipsofacto para llevarla a otro completamente diferente o la educo en mi puta casa, joder 2 años, siempre dije las madres deberian estar con sus hijos como antaño hasta los 3-4 años y el padre hacer acto de presencia para conformar ese nudo familiar basico.



Si, estoy de acuerdo, en mi caso la niña estuvo con la madre hasta los dos años, luego encontró un buen trabajo y tomamos la opción de llevarla a la guardería 4 horas pero con más pesar que otra cosa, la verdad q a día de hoy no la hubiera llevado.Quien iba a pensar que iban a hacerle ningún tipo de lavado psicológico con 2 años . Luego ya con mi hijo ya nos hemos arreglado con reducción de jornada/abuelos y hasta los 4 años no ha empezado a parvulitos,lo mejor que hice


----------



## lasnubes07 (3 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> A ver mermada, no me llames llorona simplemente porque soy mujer, MACHISTA



Si mujer , mujer con nabo anda veté a llorar a la cama


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Jun 2022)

Buscad por internet "yo soy ingeniera" de muchas facultades y disfrutad. Hasta van a buscar a las chicas a los institutos con autobuses gratis y delante de la mirada de sus compañeros.


----------



## BogadeAriete (3 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los de vax la chupais y morireis infartados a medio plazo.



Putinfan hijo de mil negros sidosos, rojosorbepollas rusas. Tu si que te vas a infartar con el subidon de Vox en Gandalucia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los de vax la chupais y morireis infartados a medio plazo.



Una carbonara, unos aros y unas alitas.


----------



## midelburgo (3 Jun 2022)

Yo la tunearia con un rotulador negro... A ver que sale:

Jugamos o igualda
Fierno del cipado de turia
NO AL MAO ISMO


----------



## elpaguitas (3 Jun 2022)

me temo que igual tambien viene con contagiado de la viruela del mono shur


----------



## VOXero (3 Jun 2022)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Si mujer , mujer con nabo anda veté a llorar a la cama



Mujer tanto o más que tú con lo que me salga de los cojones y quien eres tu para cuestionarlo machista, fascista, transfoba, odiadora, nazi


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 Jun 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Putinfan hijo de mil negros sidosos, rojosorbepollas rusas. Tu si que te vas a infartar con el subidon de Vox en Gandalucia.



menudo subnormal covilerdo vaxtontazo

tira a por la 4ª mongolazo come pollas


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una carbonara, unos aros y unas alitas.



primero quitate el rabo de la boca

viva vax gñeeee


----------



## Yuyuy (3 Jun 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> No jodas hombre, con las burradas que se ven por ahí esa camiseta es bastante normal.
> Por supuesto que No al Machismo.
> Otra cosa muy distinta es fomentar el feminazismo.
> Y esa camiseta no lo hace.



Y por qué no una camiseta que ponga #noputasyfarlopacondineropublico?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Jun 2022)

121 dijo:


> Yo cogería la camiseta y la cortaría con unas tijeras y de ahí a la basura mientras le explico en un lenguaje apropiado a su edad la gran engañifa que es todo lo relacionado con el feminismo, que él no se tiene que sentir culpable de haber nacido varón



Ya ves , precisamente de ser mi hijo lo primero seria es tratar de explicarle lo que la camiseta trata de hacerte entender y comprender y poco mas , en lo demas me es crear un problema donde no lo hay.
Anda qye?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Jun 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> ya sabes a dónde van tus impuestos



Mientras a mi y los mios no les falte de nada ya me vale y poco mas.
Tengo mi pension soy wapo y con posibles y encima vivo y convivo desde hace decadas con mis mujeres y no me falta nada que pueda desear , para que mas?
Anda que?


----------



## nominefi (3 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Que piensan otros padres?
> Si sois unos cuantos deberiais pedir explicaciones y que no quereis que se adoctrine a vuestros hijos.
> 
> Es el pan de cada dia en la educación pública y concertada (no toda) pero si no armais jaleo van a ir a mas y mas.



La mayoría de los padres tienen en el cole un lugar donde aparcar a sus hijos, cuantas más horas mejor, lo demás les da igual. En el mio dan talleres de igualdad (del que hasta ahora he conseguido que libre el mio) e imposición del asturiano. Lo he comentado con otros padres y se la pela A TODOS.


----------



## nominefi (3 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Alguien, digamos un amigo, tenía la sanísima costumbre de, a principios de curso, pedir un calendario de _actividades extracurriculares_.
> Hablo de "_Día de la Taifa_", "_Jornada contra el rasismo_", "_merienda de la inclusión_"... así como de salidas y demás, con atenta observación a "visitas a lugares de la memoria" y similares.
> Bien. Esos días la criatura se ponía por ejemplo regulera del estómago y no podía acudir al colegio, que lo siento mucho, profesor mengano.
> Y mientras otros participaban en dichos aquelarres, la criatura de mi amigo iba de excursión, de pesca, a un museo o sitio de interés histórico, etc.
> ...



Te voy a contar mi experiencia. Hijo de 10 años en 5º de primaria en un colegio rural de Asturias, llevan desde 1º de primaria haciendo talleres de "igualdad", con la complicidad de la maestra que tuvo hasta este año he ido pudiendo sacarlo del colegio el tiempo que duraba el taller. 

Este año tiene otra profesora, llegado el día nos avisan por correo de que va a haber uno de los dos talleres de igualdad y procedo igual, a la entrada le comento que pasaré a buscar al crio a la hora del taller y que a la hora que termina lo vuelvo a llevar como hago todos los años, me dice que vale. A la hora del taller voy al colegio y me dice que si me llevo al crio no lo puedo llevar otra vez ese día, que si sale no vuelve a entrar, que son ordenes del director. Este año tenemos un director que se presentó a las elecciones por podemos, que se declara a si mismo activista del asturiano, preso por insumiso y sindicalista.
En Asturias, en los colegios hay una asignatura de Asturiano que "no" es obligatoria, el que no quiere que su hijo de Asturiano puede apuntarlo a Cultura Asturiana y deberian dar la clase separados igual que los separan para dar clase de religion o valores, que los separan en clases distintas, pero llevan dos años con la excusa del covid que dan la clase mezclados(en religión el virus es menos virulento y sí los siguen cambiando de clase para separarlos), vamos que todos dan asturiano.
De estas dos cosas me quejé a la Conserjería de educación y no te hacen ni puto caso, de lo del asturiano, que logicamente no me saben dar, porque no la hay, una explicación a la imposibilidad para separarlos de la misma manera que si los pueden separar para religión me reconocen que lo de separarlos o no da un poco igual porque la alternativa a Asturiano es tan parecida que realmente no sirve de alternativa, que lo saben y que están valorando otras alternativas (no lo verán mis ojos,llevan 5 años sabiendolo y no cambian nada).
De lo de los talleres, que están en el curriculum que viene desde el ministerio de educación y que son de obligatoria asistencia y que yo no puedo sacar a mi hijo del colegio sin causa justificada cuando a mi me de la gana. Para el segundo taller, ya no avisaron por correo a los padres si no que se lo dijeron de viva voz al niño en clase y este me avisó a mi del dia y la hora, pedí cita al medico y santas pascuas, también lo libré, pero me temo que el año que viene me voy a enterar de que el niño "tuvo" un taller.
Lo comenté con los padres y muchos no le dieron importancia y otros, los menos, les parecio inaceptable y tal, pero nadie movió un dedo, nadie se quejó de nada, estaba yo solo.
Le queda un año en el cole y luego cambia a otro, valoramos sacarlo pero al final preferimos no marearlo, que termine y ya. Al niño le trabajo mucho la contraeducación y tiene claro lo que hay con todo esto del feminismo,asturano, etc.
En navidad hicieron un concurso de dibujo de la academia de promoción del asturiano o algo asi para un calendario, y cosas de la vida, mi hijo ganó un premio. pues el premio se lo dieron esta semana, 4 libros en asturiano(unos 70€ precio en libreria) y material escolar todo serigrafiaó con propaganda del asturiano. Le regalan a un niño que no estudia asturiano libros en asturiano, como si se los regalan en ruso, eso si, los autores se habrán llevado su correspondiente subvención. Aproveché la ocasión para explicarle al niño como se dilapida el dinero de los impuestos en chorradas y los ibamos a tirar a la basura, pero decidimos venderlos en wallapop y comprar libros en español.

Y no me apetece escribir más, sirva esto para que os hagais una idea de como está este estercolero socialista llamado Asturias. Y no dudeis que vuelve a ganar el psoe


----------



## Giordano Bruno (3 Jun 2022)

En el insti de enfrente de mi casa ,se han tirado como un mes poniendo a la entrada y salida por la megafonia la cancióncita de "las tetas" y ahora anda jodido con la de las gallegas aflamencas y aun así es mejor que cuando dan por culo con la de Bebé malo eres jejejejejejeje el percal del profesorado dantesco un coletas tipo Pablo y 3 charos pelo morado y el resta las típicas hipis podemitas y encima todo el puto dia los chavales en el puto huerto que han montado en el patio...que asco


----------



## nominefi (3 Jun 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> En el insti de enfrente de mi casa ,se han tirado como un mes poniendo a la entrada y salida por la megafonia la cancióncita de "las tetas" y ahora anda jodido con la de las gallegas aflamencas y aun así es mejor que cuando dan por culo con la de Bebé malo eres jejejejejejeje el percal del profesorado dantesco un coletas tipo Pablo y 3 charos pelo morado y el resta las típicas hipis podemitas y encima todo el puto dia los chavales en el puto huerto que han montado en el patio...que asco



Lo de los profesores telita también. trabajan medio año (171 días lectivos) y encima andan quejándose a los crios que ganan poco y tal. Una dejadez y una falta de profesionalidad que mete miedo


----------



## qbit (3 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Que temprano empieza el lavado de cerebro



Saben bien que cuanto antes, mejor para ellos. Los padres también deberían saberlo y hacer contrapropaganda desde antes incluso.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Jun 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Mientras este en bable...



"Bable" es una denominación peyorativa.
Mejor: *Asturiano* o *Astur-leonés*


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Jun 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> Lo de los profesores telita también. trabajan medio año (171 días lectivos) y encima andan quejándose a los crios que ganan poco y tal. Una dejadez y una falta de profesionalidad que mete miedo



Un profesional de la política trabaja mucho menos y cobra mucho más.
Todo es cuestión de perspectiva.


----------



## Salchichonio (6 Jun 2022)

Babyboomer dijo:


> méate encima de la camiseta luego dásela a tu mujer para que la lave, todo esto delante de tu hijo, o mejor aún, que el también se mee encima y sea quien le diga a su madre que la lave.



Otro gilipollas a ignorados. Gracias.


----------



## Poseidón (6 Jun 2022)

Si sigue la cosa asi un dia tu hijo va a volver por casa y te va a decir que se siente Pajaro.

Atento a las ventanas.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (6 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La educación empieza en casa. Algo ha fallado cuando tu hijo se ha avenido a ponerse eso.



Puedes cerrar el hilo y que valla saliendo el personal ordenadamente


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Jun 2022)

De lo que no hay duda es del odio tóxico que algunos tienen al asturiano.
Odio, desprecio y minusvalorización que procuran transmitir a sus engendrados, en lugar del respeto y aprecio que todo acervo cultural merece.
Además, se sienten orgullosos de exhibir su estulticia y sentirse superiores a los profesores, a los que escriben libros en asturiano, a los que lo hablan...ellos son superiores a todos los demás, en su inmensa mediocridad de valores humanos.
Así los veía QUINO, el autor de Mafalda:







En realidad, por mucho que echen baba por la boca hablando de lo mundialmente mundial que es el castellano, su idioma es otro y muy limitado, de una sola letra: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¡Y VIVA EL ASTURIANO!


----------



## JESUS-REYdeREYES (28 Jun 2022)

Muy común en estos dias (lo de llamar a lo malo bueno....) cuando se habla de algo "bueno" al referirse al ABORTO LIBRE Y GRATUITO (incluyendo los casos justificados por ser "carente de recursos", algo muy ambiguo y subjetivo; o por no ser "deseado", ocultado en otras excusas)
También se habla de "bueno" la HOMOSEXUALIDAD Y EL LESBIANISMO, con la facultad de adoptar incluida
Luego también es "bueno" para esta sociedad corrompida la LEGALIZACION DE LA MARIHUANA
Y asi podemos seguir enumerando cosas que con mayor o menor gravedad hablan de la sociedad actual que NO PONE SUS OJOS EN DIOS, sino es sus apetencias personales y su egocentrismo
Para ellos Cristo es una "figura decorativa"
Esto último lo lamentarán en el Final de los Tiempos, cuando se termine el tiempo de gracia (periodo en que todos pueden arrepentirse y convertirse acercándose a Dios pidiendo perdón por sus actos y rebeliones)
Terminado este periodo de la Gracia, vendrá el del Juicio y aquellos que se tomaron el broma las advertencias que los cristianos les hemos hecho insistentemente tendran lamentablemente que afrontar sus consecuencias.
Aún hay tiempo, reflexiona sobre esto estimado amigo


----------



## mateww (28 Jun 2022)

Se están empleando a fondo con los niños, que si igualdad que si lgtbifgjk que si hay que traer más moritos buenos, la suerte es que cuando el lavado de cerebro empiece a dar frutos espero estar muerto ya


----------



## JESUS-REYdeREYES (Ayer a la(s) 8:10 PM)




----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Ayer a la(s) 8:17 PM)

todo lo que le digaws en tu casa lo hara al reves asi funcionan las cosas 

te saldra el hijo podemita y seguramente maricon y yo que me alegro eso si espero que no lo mates y aparezcas en las noticias como el tipico tarao paco asesino de niños jajajaj


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Ayer a la(s) 8:17 PM)

DOM + dijo:


> Al pobre chaval no le quedaría otra.
> No descarguemos el peso en él. No podemos pedirles ser heroes. No cada día.
> La culpa es de los organizadores. Y de ahí para arriba. El padre debería pedir explicaciones sobre adoctrinamiento pero es que en los colegios es el pan de cada dia.
> Solo los padres tienen el poder real de unirse y quejarse.
> ...



tu eres el gordo del que todos hablan que mide 1,60 no? un forero dice que quedo contigo y se rio de ti y casi te roba la cartera jajajajjaja y q te quedaste llorando


----------



## Onesimo39 (Ayer a la(s) 8:18 PM)

VOXero dijo:


> IMG20220602174651-min
> 
> 
> Image IMG20220602174651-min hosted in ImgBB
> ...



No te quejes en un foro... Ve a quejarte a la escuela, escribeles, pide cita montales el pollo


----------



## JESUS-REYdeREYES (Ayer a la(s) 8:18 PM)




----------



## Onesimo39 (Ayer a la(s) 8:19 PM)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> todo lo que le digaws en tu casa lo hara al reves asi funcionan las cosas
> 
> te saldra el hijo podemita y seguramente maricon y yo que me alegro eso si espero que no lo mates y aparezcas en las noticias como el tipico tarao paco asesino de niños jajajaj



Dios es que tenéis la suficiente inteligencia para no cagaros encima... No sabéis decir nada lógico... Al ignore


----------



## JESUS-REYdeREYES (Ayer a la(s) 8:19 PM)

*Proverbios 22:6*
*Reina-Valera 1960

6 Instruye al niño en su camino,
*
*Y aun cuando fuere viejo no se apartará de él.

*


----------



## remerus (Ayer a la(s) 8:37 PM)

Hasta ahi tiene que meter la mano el inutil y sinverguenza de Barbon, el lameculos de Viruelo.


----------



## JESUS-REYdeREYES (Ayer a la(s) 10:05 PM)

1 Corintios 6:9-10
Reina-Valera 1960
9 ¿No sabéis que los injustos no heredarán el reino de Dios? No erréis; ni los fornicarios, ni los idólatras, ni los adúlteros, ni los afeminados, ni los que se echan con varones, 10 ni los ladrones, ni los avaros, ni los borrachos, ni los maldicientes, ni los estafadores, heredarán el reino de Dios.









Bible Gateway passage: 1 Corintios 6:9-10 - Reina-Valera 1960


¿No sabéis que los injustos no heredarán el reino de Dios? No erréis; ni los fornicarios, ni los idólatras, ni los adúlteros, ni los afeminados, ni los que se echan con varones, ni los ladrones, ni los avaros, ni los borrachos, ni los maldicientes, ni los estafadores, heredarán el reino de Dios.




www.biblegateway.com


----------



## Ultraboost (Ayer a la(s) 10:06 PM)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Puedes empezar por prenderle fuego a la camiseta delante de tu hijo



Me duelen las manos de aplaudir


----------



## Conde Duckula (Ayer a la(s) 10:10 PM)

VOXero dijo:


> La camiseta acabo aquí y fue el quién lo hizo nada más llegar a casa y eso que les dijeron que la guardasen para llevar al viaje de estudios, al que me parece que ya no va a ir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal hecho. Estas oportunidades hay que aprovecharlas a nuestro favor. Busca uno de esos colectivos victimizados y regalasela.


----------



## Conde Duckula (Ayer a la(s) 10:11 PM)

JESUS-REYdeREYES dijo:


> 1 Corintios 6:9-10
> Reina-Valera 1960
> 9 ¿No sabéis que los injustos no heredarán el reino de Dios? No erréis; ni los fornicarios, ni los idólatras, ni los adúlteros, ni los afeminados, ni los que se echan con varones, 10 ni los ladrones, ni los avaros, ni los borrachos, ni los maldicientes, ni los estafadores, heredarán el reino de Dios.
> 
> ...



Menos mal que no dice nada de los puteros ni de las pajas.


----------



## JESUS-REYdeREYES (Ayer a la(s) 10:22 PM)

AGENDA LGBT (PUNTO 5) CLARAMENTE PARTE DE LA AGENDA LUCIFERINA DEL NWO de adoracion al ANTICRISTO




Agenda 20 30 (Desarrollo sostenible), Capitalismo Inclusivo = Gobierno Mundial Progre-Comunista.

==================================

Desposeer: Privar a una persona de algo que tiene.

==================================

El Gobierno Social-Comunista lleva acabó un Proceso de Desposeer a la Población de sus bienes privados : El uso de la Pandemia Covid para destruir y empobrecer a la Población dejándoles totalmente dependientes del Gobierno Social-Comunista. Están llevando acabo un proceso lento de destrucción de la propiedad privada mediante la prohibición del uso de los coches privados sustituyendolo por el Transporte público (Colectivo), luego se inventaran cualquier excusa para decir que tampoco se podrá tener propiedades inmobiliarias debido a la Desigualdad social provocada por la Crisis económica toda propiedad privada será un bien público siguiendo el Nuevo Paradigma del CAPITALISMO INCLUSIVO (Comunismo) y así poco a poco avanzar hacia un Estado Social-Comunista el cual será el dueño de todos los bienes que los prestará SÓLO a sus serviles súbditos (Sistema de Conductas por puntos de China) como Servicios (Ayudas Estatales).


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (Ayer a la(s) 10:33 PM)

Cómo no, sucedió en ese pozo infecto de progresía y social-comunismo de Asturias... qué novedad...


----------

